# Huge THANK YOU to Louise!!



## Tipsy-Tequila (Mar 15, 2010)

Just wanted to add a BIG BIG THANK YOU to Louise for looking after Tipsy-Tequila sooo well!!! She was spoilt rotten, kept me updated daily and i was welcome into your home to visit whenever i wished too! You treated her like she was one of your own and she was very happy to stay with you! Dont think she wanted to come home xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to live near to Louise !! Sounds like all pups have fun with her...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So nice when you can leave your chis with somebody you trust


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw Louise is a gem. It's wonderful to be able to leave your pups with someone you know you can trust and not have to worry about them.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Tanks jana, she was a dream to have sooo well behaved, she didn't like sleeping in the living room by her self so lolly was sent down to keep her company haha I have never seen my guys play so much lol 
Just a shame some people are so self centred and love to make up lies about me. I probs won't bother much with this forum anymore. I have found another one where all the people who leave here have gone. Its a shame some people are left to run amuck on here!!!
Also funny how I get loads of pms of support but every one is to scared to post! 
She's nothing to be scared of and she WILL get what's coming to her!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's very nice of a (lets face it practical stranger) really helps someone out like that.
Glad your wee one enjoyed her stay.
I wish you lived close to me too Louise.
I dont trust many folk with my 3, but after hearing how well treated all the dogs were at yours, i would glady hand them over for a wee while no worries, and i would be forever grateful too.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Terri love your avatar, that's my little Darla


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HEHE! thanks Michele.
That's an oldy but a goody that pic.
One of my favs. x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

louise you are one of the most respected members here, remember that. i just cant be bothered to post in that womans threads and waste my time. shes not a nice person as has been proven by her unjust comments here and on FB. the pics of her dogs before and after speak for themselves, the camera never lies, i wish sometimes it did!. you and chris hardly knew this woman and yet you took on not only her chis but a jack russell as well,is this right?we all know who our friends are here as has been proven to me in the past week. keep your friends close and enemies closer!!!! lol


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL Amanda your brill  thank you. I was actually implying that one of her so called chihuahuas is nothing of the sort! You can tell a badly breed chihuahua but this dog is a cross breed at best!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

iv just seen on FB quote" silly moo was neglecting my dogs"
that is so 2 faced, as i said on Fb, i wont be able to see her reply as iv just deleated her. that is just vile. im sorry mods but please talk to this woman, i know you cannot do anything about FB, but here.!!!!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Lou_lou said:


> LOL Amanda your brill  thank you. I was actually implying that one of her so called chihuahuas is nothing of the sort! You can tell a badly breed chihuahua but this dog is a cross breed at best!


i thought you had a JR as well!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah I have asked but unfortunately I'm not the most 'popular' person on here with the mods and she keeps pulling the sympathy vote lol 
Its sad really. I'm not worried you will be surprised who lurks on here and I'm sure she will be too haha


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> i thought you had a JR as well!!


Haha I do have a JR but he stayed with my mum when I moved out he is the spitting image of jake!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> louise you are one of the most respected members here, remember that. i just cant be bothered to post in that womans threads and waste my time. shes not a nice person as has been proven by her unjust comments here and on FB. the pics of her dogs before and after speak for themselves, the camera never lies, i wish sometimes it did!. you and chris hardly knew this woman and yet you took on not only her chis but a jack russell as well,is this right?we all know who our friends are here as has been proven to me in the past week. keep your friends close and enemies closer!!!! lol


Amanda you go girl as they say!! lol :hello1:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

terri i hate injustace of any kind and to be accused of something you didnt do is wrong, i dont care who you are, its wrong.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Louise, I have been iffy about that "chihuahua" since it was a pup. You were far too generous to take in this person's dogs for such a long time and I want to say that as the day goes on, I hope people realize that you are not the one at fault.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

You guys are so nice and as for her nasty lies on facebook, anyone who thinks I neglected them can have a look in my christmas album and see how spoilt her dogs were opening the xmas presents I brought for them.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sadly there are two sides to every story and until you know both it is not nice to lay judgment on others? 

I swear I feel like this was a big misunderstanding that just blew up? She is in the hospital for goodness sakes and probably not thinking before she typed? I cannot say what is or is not being said on FB and I myself did not handle the situation that arose while I was out of town this weekend. 

Louise, you are very good friends with one of the mods here? We do not have a problem with you at all? But we do have to be fair and if a member asks us to close a thread then we do so if it is their thread. 

Louise you have to do what you feel is right but we will hate to see you go if that is what you decide.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Whoooooaa I missed something, darnit!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Sadly there are two sides to every story and until you know both it is not nice to lay judgment on others?
> 
> I swear I feel like this was a big misunderstanding that just blew up? She is in the hospital for goodness sakes and probably not thinking before she typed? I cannot say what is or is not being said on FB and I myself did not handle the situation that arose while I was out of town this weekend.
> 
> ...


A misunderstanding? Are you serious. That woman is off her rocker!! One day she was singing my praises and loving photos I was sending then she has them back for a week and starts accusing me of neglect! She is one dangerous woman and I can't believe you would stand up for her!
I couldn't care less if she's in hospital, she hasn't even seen her dogs, I have had 2 phone call since they have been gone one from brian and one from dawn asking me how I got red to eat so much when he was here!! And brian even commented when he picked red up saying houch weight he has put on.
You can clearly see how well my dogs are looked after why would I treat anyone elses different and as for crateing them why would I need to they have there own bedroom. Granted I would never leave jake alone with my guys after he attacked lolly but they were defiantly not crated!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I looked at her original post before editing (as we can do that) and it isnt much different from the one that was posted afterwards? 

She even stated..."I am not sure of the routine he had with Louise which I am 100% confident it was a good one but I am wondering if he sees his crate as his toilet again as he doesn't mess anywhere else." 

I am sorry but I just do not see that as a direct attack at you? I am not sure what happened between you guys as I was not there and noone but you guys know for sure?

I am not playing favortisms here but I do not see any means for banning either member in this situation. I am a moderator for this board and for what has happened in these threads seem to be something personal between you guys and I am not at liberty to ban anyone. Both of you brought personal information to the table here and you guys will have to work this out between yourselves through pm's and such.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Whoooooaa I missed something, darnit!


Me too but maybe that's best...


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol funny thing is even if I did over react (I probs did) she said I'm 100% sure that I was keeping them in a good routine. Now she is claiming I neglected them? She in hospital or the nut hospital? She's always got ugly remarks to make about every one!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have moved the original thread that is in question back to the forum in Chi chat so everyone can form their own opinion. It will remain closed though. I will remind everyone that we were not their and all we know is what we are being told from both parties in the situation. I am not sure why this has happened but I am sorry that it has for both involved.

To add my opinion on the pups weight though...

#1 It is a puppy so keep in mind that all pups do not develop the same way, there are people on here all the time struggling with their pups weights. I myself struggled with Yoshi when he was young. Also in the Great Dane world no matter what lines they came from and whether or not the other littermates may or may not be struggling with weight there are dogs that take a bit of maturing before they will fill out and not look thin. I think it is the dogs themselves at what time they develop and fill out.

#2 A dog that has just eaten will always look more filled out then right after he has went poo. I bulk my Dane up for the ring and he will be looking fabulous the morning of the show but if he poo's before we go in the ring I can see a big difference in his weight. 

These are things to keep in mind.

I have never seen anything on this forum to ever say that either Louise or Dawn has been nothing but loving, caring owners to their dogs.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> terri i hate injustace of any kind and to be accused of something you didnt do is wrong, i dont care who you are, its wrong.


Oh i totally agree with you Amanda.

I saw those pics a while back showing them opening gifts and the ones at the show too.
People do remember these things.
It's a very sad state of affairs and totally beyond me!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I think we should close this thread before it gets out of hand.


----------

